# Dischidia ovata and hoya curtisii



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi guys!!, a friend give me a bit of dischidia ovata and hoya curtisii but, I don´t know his requirements and how to plant them...My vivs have 25º celsius and 80-90% humidity


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

With that kind of humidity both of these plants will do great mounted to your background or maybe attached to some drift wood. They shoot root quickly and start to grow. H. curtisii is a bit slow but other wise grows well.

Good luck.


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Okey, then, no problem, yeah?. Other thing, the water of the rain system can affect they? because the viv have 4 rains of one minute, since 10 AM at 10 PM


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Just make sure the foliage (leaves) don't stay wet all the time b/c they will rot. You can place them higher in the viv where the air is a bit drier.


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi again, some peoples say me that the plants can finish to rot for the high humidity :? ...but I don´t know sure, because I see much vivs with this plants, (the vivs from Frogbroms for example)... Only I can wait the evolution... :roll:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Dischidias can drive you insane since they can grow like gang busters and then just collapse and rot completely overnight. I see the most in conjunction with temperature changes and air movement.


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry, but what is "gang buster"?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

:lol: 

That means they can grow very fast and crazy.


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

:wink: . I look everyday the plants and from they go out as small white root, this means that plants have nice progress, yeah?


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi!!, now I have dischidia numularia, it has the same cares that dischidia ovata?...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Dischidia nummularia is even more sensitive to over watering than ovata. I have lost many plants to rot overnight. It is very drought resistent.


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

LOL, then, what can I do...? I leave it on vivs or put it at flowerpot?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

D nummularia seems to grow well in terrariums up high an not planted in soil. I have pieces that are just sitting on wood and they are doing very good. Put them in soil and they would most likely rot.


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

nelcadiz said:


> LOL, then, what can I do...? I leave it on vivs or put it at flowerpot?[/quote If your going to mist 4 times a day you can set up a house fan facing up high towards the ceiling but not directly to your tanks after misting for about 2 to 3 hours and most of the plants dry up not leaving them wet. I have tried this on the Dischidia and they seem to grow very nice and fast. The Broms also like it so do the Tillasandia if you have any airplants if your going to be misting more than normal. Hope i help a bit


----------

